# Im so sad and angry :-( please tell me what u guys think



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I think you should contact animal control so this can be documented. I would also contact the apartment manager so he is aware there are aggressive dogs in the development. You will need to work carefully with your puppy so he does not become afraid of other dogs. I am so sorry that this happened. I hate those types of leashes too.


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

Very glad you and Lou are not hurt. Attacks have happened to several members lately with off-leash dogs. They are called retractable leashes and teach dogs bad manners. I would report it to the manager. Otherwise, stay very far away from those dogs and that person and vigilant for Lou's safety. Carry a large stick with you on walks.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you very much, do you have any suggestions on how to work with my puppy so she is not afraid of other dogs? A friend if mine has a huge english labrador 100 pounds. But he is extremely sweet, he was attacked once and just set there, like... Rhis hurts but i dont know what to do- type of behavior, this labrador really does not have a mean bone in his body, maybe after a bit if time introduce him to my puppy at this big fenced in dog park we have here at the complex, i picture them eventually being best friends, cause their personalities are ver similar submissive and as sweet as can be, luke an example when rhe vet stuck a probe in my puppy's ear she disnt growl instead she licked/kissed the vet as like "please stop miss, this doesnt feel nice". thats how sweet she is. And the tild me my puppy is an awesome dog!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Petitpie I would have killed those dogs or taken the bites myself but at the time my immediate response was to try to get her outta there into safety! I regret not punching the heck out if that dog, mas husband saud ge would have and tgat he us glad me and Lou are not hurt or it would get ugly


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I will definitely do something U cant just let it go, it could happen again, to us, to another dog or to a child!!!! I will get on this tomorrow


----------



## Meg (Aug 1, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that your baby was attacked! It's extremely scary and if you do a quick scan on this forum, you'll find a lot of other members have gone through a dog attack and they can offer you support. My puppy (seven months old now) was attacked by a golden retriever at the dog park when he was five months old. 

He didn't have any lasting physical damage but I know that he was much more timid around strange dogs immediatley following the attack. I have just made it my priority to be hyper-vigilant about my surroundings. If I get a bad feeling about any dog or person, I turn tail and seek out safe situations with similar energy dogs/people. I re-arrange my walking schedule to avoid loose cannons and large unstable groups. 

Darcy gets MAJOR positive exposure to people and dogs through puppy classes. If your pup isn't already enrolled, I would think about seeking this option. I'm no expert, but it seems to boost his confidence. This may help your pup recover from his bad experience and you may pick up skills to better handle a scary situation next time. 

I know many people suggest taking a big walking stick with you to defend against attacks. It sounds like this guy was in way over his head with two uncontrollable dogs on flexi leashes and a toddler :shocked: !! I don't know if you could say anything about the leashes to him (even though the dogs weren't controlled) they were still tethered to thier owner. Muzzles would work , but good luck when suggesting this to him. He may not see it the way you do. : / You may need to take the incident to a building superintendant to see what they think. Good luck and don't be discouraged by this set back! Don't hide your puppy away!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

I'd definitely let the apartment manager know. 

10 years ago my corgi was attacked by a lab and he was never the same dog after. I still can't bring him out in public when there are other dogs present. He is extremely dog aggressive now. Then again I was only 9 years old and I didn't know to work with him afterwards, I wish I would have. It's really hard to do anything with him now.

Id do some research on here and see what others have to say about working with her after the attack. I wish I would have done that with my corgi, but I was so young I didn't really know better. I was just doing my daily walk with our family dog and one day the neighbors lab got loose and attacked him.

Best of luck to you and your poodle baby!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank u so much for the support!

When I was yelling at the guy I said 2 times: THATS WHY I HATE THOSE F-ING LEASHES!! 
I said orher things to...

And yes you guys are right, I cant let this "freeze" me, I have to keep doing whats best for Lou. Puppy classes are in the agenda last time we were at petsmart she let a Huge great dane sniff her and she was relaxed. The only problem is she has nit gitten used to being in rhe vehicle yet, she gets really scared and motion sickness, one occasion it took me 2 hours to clean poop, vomit, and drool- which I dont mind but we should maybe take her to short car rides to the fenced in dog park or something, before we make her go through the longer ride to the petsmart /puppy classes, but U definitely want to sicualize her with FRIENDLY DOGS PLEASE!!!! jezz She us acting totally fine inside the house after rhe atrack , playful, sweet... I hope it will all be ok  Thanks again guys!!!!!!!


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I am so glad no one was hurt badly! Keep your eyes open and be aware, take your girl out again as soon as possible, introduce her to friendly dogs, join an obedience or socialization class and REPORT THOSE DOGS!


----------



## tokipoke (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm sorry this happened to you! She is still young so you can train her to get past this incident. Just take it slow, make it very positive, and - as hard as it will be - don't feel bad or sorry for her when there are other dogs around. You want to feel happy and confident so that she will feel secure and build confidence herself. Don't get nervous when you see other dogs. If you do see them, walk the other way. Only work with dogs you know the temperaments of. I would not take her to a dog park just yet, only around dogs you know.

I walked Leroy and Louis last night, and as we walked closer to the house, I saw a man sitting on the curb. I hate when I see him cause he has 3-4 small dogs that he just lets loose in his circle. Sure, he is letting them loose at 10PM, but hello - there are people still walking at these times. I walk my dogs that late because it is so hot here. I also hate the fact that he thinks this off-leash time is a substitute for a walk! It's no surprise the dogs are overweight. 

We have been charged at by many off leash dogs, so far my dogs do not overreact. When we walked by, the guy was gathering some of his dogs, but two of them lunged at us and tried to bite Leroy's legs. Leroy jumped back and looked at the dogs like "What the hell?!" I tugged on the leash to get Leroy's attention to keep him walking. Leroy grumbled and followed me. He did not like those dogs. 10 minutes after that, I went biking with Leroy through the neighborhood. We rode past a guy walking a chihuahua on the flexi-leash and as we rode by (we were in the middle of the road) the chihuahua lunged until he hit the end of the leash, snarling and barking. I think if we were closer the dog would have bitten. I don't understand what it is what these small dogs biting. They are extremely reactive. Sometimes I walk by on purpose, to show off how well behaved my dogs are, and how they are ignoring obnoxious behavior of other dogs, while the other dog's owner is trying to calm and control a crazy, snarling, barking dog. I do understand that some dogs have behavior issues to work through - but please keep that kind of dog on a leash and AWAY FROM MY DOG.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear of your bad experience - I think introducing your pup to your friends nice dog would be an excellent idea. I always think of socialising pups (and adult dogs) with other dogs, and getting them used to people, traffic, and all the other things in their world, as like working with old fashioned scales. The more positive, happy experiences you can pile into one side, the better chance you have of outweighing the occasional bad experience in the other. So as Tokipoke says, it is important to stay calm and confident yourself, and to encourage polite behaviour with good tempered dogs. You have proved to your puppy that you can and will protect her - just continue to be ready to step between her and anything she may find worrying. 

I had a toy breed puppy attacked and badly torn by a greyhound once - 24 stitches needed. It was not the dog's fault - he was an ex racer, just rehomed, and his owner did not understand the risk. But the puppy recovered, and was perfectly happy meeting and playing with dogs of all sizes - although I had to take deep breaths and control my instinct to sweep her away from any possible risk until I got my own confidence back.


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

I know how you feel because it just happened to my Syd. We went to the ATM, I'm standing there punching buttons, Syd is sitting at my feet as usual, woman comes out of the bank with a terrier about 25-30 lbs unleashed, terrier goes at Syd. Syd yelped and ran behind my legs like she always does when she's frightened, I see the terrier lunge, so I give that cur a good boot. Total reflex move. Pick up Syd, terrier is jumping up and down trying to bite her again.

Skin wasn't broken but a clump of hair got torn out, Syd is screaming, woman says "oh my dog doesn't like other dogs." So I'm staring at her dumbfounded and yell "then why isn't he on a leash?!" She says "oh I was in a hurry and I couldn't find the leash and he doesn't like to sit in the car and there weren't any dogs around..."

Syd's been nervous around other dogs since and it breaks my heart, she used to run and play like a maniac and now she's all subdued.

Taught me a lesson though, I think I've been getting lackadaisal because Syd is well behaved outside so I'm not looking out like I should. I should be more like my friend who picks up her Yorkie at the first sign of anything. She's hilariously paranoid, she sees a dog with pointy ears and up comes the dog into her arms. Her Yorkie is 4 lbs though, a stiff breeze pushes her over. But I should definitely be more careful.


----------



## waltersmom (Sep 8, 2012)

You guys are making me feel guilty, I live in avery small village and there is hardly any traffic, lots of woods, dirt roads and I know where the dogs live that are loose so we avoid that area of town. I do walk Walter on a flex leash on our long morning walks as he enjoys the smells, and being able to run around so much. My flex leash has a lock button and if I hear a car or other potential dangers I pull him in to me and lock the leash. When we walk in more busier areas he is on a 6 footleash. I do not blame the leash as much as I do the owner and his lack of sense in not knowing how to control his dogs. Not just for the safety of other dogs but also for his own child. not knowing how to lock his leash put his child at risk from having the leash wrap around it. It boils down to one simple fact. Some people have no business with Dogs or Kids!!!!!


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I totally agree, Waltersmom. 

A retractable leash is a tool, similar to a show lead or a 6' leash. U've got to know how and when to use them!

I make no bones abt it. I use a retractable all the time. But when the little girls down the street want to pet Tonka I ask them to wait 'til I get the leash choked up to abt one foot. 

When their little dog wanted to meet Tonka the other day, and there was a possibility that the dogs would interact, I let the leash completely free, but asked the girls to stand well back. I didn't want running dogs wrapping leashes around anybody. 

Any accidents with a leash are *my* fault. Not the dog's, not the kid's...

.....................................

Having said that, Lou, and not to minimize yr incident at all, it seems like these attacks are happening more and more. The good news is that tho I've met 3 'attacked' dogs in the last week *!!!* at our local dog park, they were all recovering . . . almost immediately. 

But with more boneheads owning more dogs I can't see these attacks diminishing. They will probably increase.  

What will we do abt it? 'Loose dog' legislation is one option. But, even if yr area has it in place, sometimes it's carelessly enforced . . if at all. And certainly not in time to prevent an attack.

I think I'll take the responsibility of protecting Tonka on myself.


----------



## waltersmom (Sep 8, 2012)

I know that sometimes even the most well meaning dog owners have accidents happen.
One morning when Walter and I were almost home ,two dogs that are always kept in a kennel, somehow got out and came running towards us. I grabbed Walter up and screamed at the dogs and they stoped and went home. Many times where one dog will not bother you, two together will feed off of each others excitement and can really be dangerous. Personally, I am going to get some pepper spray to carry.


----------



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

Lou said:


> Im so sad and angry :-( please tell me what u guys think
> 
> I was walking my puppy as usual, on a short leash as always taking her to go potty we came into an intersection at the apt complex and I see 2 dogs on those leashes that roll back into it self, streched out as far as the leash will go and the dogs owner has his 2 yr old daughter with him as well.
> As soon as I see them I make a turn to the opposite direction and the 2 dogs ATTACK MY 4 MONTH OLD STD. POODLE!!!!!!!!!! I try desperately to take her away from the 2 dogs while my babygirl cries and does not bite back! She just wiggled trying to get away from the evil dogs!! I yell at the owner: GET A HOLD OF OF F-ing DOGS!!! SHE IS A BABY, (she is totally submissive extremely sweet) THIS CAN TRAUMATIZE HER!!!
> ...



First thing you need to do is find out how your municipality deals with "dog bites" and out of control dog behaviours. To do this you call your city or townships hall and get the right number/info, or you can find it on your cities website. Usually it will be your cities animal control. You should file a report with them as soon as possible, and yes you should also contact the apartment complex manager.

Dogs that behave badly and bite your dog should be restricted.

Next time try and keep calm with the owner of the other dog, yes it's their fault and it's horrible but the more calm and in control you seem to your puppy the less "trauma" the situation will have on her. She is looking to you for information as to how to react, too.

I think you're speaking of a retractable leash, and you're absolutely right they're NOT appropriate for aggressive dogs!


----------



## hilshaven (Sep 20, 2012)

Lou your post hit a chord with me. I had a very similar thing happen to my Lab several years ago. We were taking a walk in the back roads (minimal traffic, residential area). A big Rottie, owned by a police officer came out of nowhere and bit my dog. On another walk a Great Dane, who was staked in her yard, broke or pulled out the chain and came charging and bit my dog! I am a little paranoid about going for a walk in this community. I have talked about it with my husband and we have decided to carry mace with us.

When I walk my dog I walk far away from the edge of people's property so as not to infringe on their space or present a threat to their animals and still they act crazy. My only regret is not reporting them, especially the police officer. He has since moved, and the family with the great dane got rid of the dog.


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Lou, I'm sorry this happens to your 4-mos old spoo baby. I feel your pain as the same thing had happened to Charlie. It was a mini pinscher that went lose unleash and tried to attack Charlie. Luckily, his owner called me in the nick of time. I had a talk with his owner and warned him that next time this happens again, I am calling the animal control. I haven't seen that dog in my daily walk.
I hope this incident doesn't happen again. Have the animal control phone number on your speed dial, just in case. Best of luck!


----------



## tortoise (Feb 5, 2012)

Lou said:


> Im so sad and angry :-( please tell me what u guys think
> 
> I was walking my puppy as usual, on a short leash as always taking her to go potty we came into an intersection at the apt complex and I see 2 dogs on those leashes that roll back into it self, streched out as far as the leash will go and the dogs owner has his 2 yr old daughter with him as well.
> As soon as I see them I make a turn to the opposite direction and the 2 dogs ATTACK MY 4 MONTH OLD STD. POODLE!!!!!!!!!! I try desperately to take her away from the 2 dogs while my babygirl cries and does not bite back! She just wiggled trying to get away from the evil dogs!! I yell at the owner: GET A HOLD OF OF F-ing DOGS!!! SHE IS A BABY, (she is totally submissive extremely sweet) THIS CAN TRAUMATIZE HER!!!
> ...


You hae every right to be angry and definitely report this to Animal Control and the landlord ASAP. Every city I've lived in has had leash laws that includes a law about the length of the leash that is allowed. Don't be surprised if you have to do all the leg-work for Animal Control and show them their own laws. Animal Control officers are often part-time employees or people in school to become regular police officers. They may not know the laws or even much about dogs at all.

*The best thing you can do for your puppy is to calm down.* She definitely knows when you are upset and it will stress her out. Go for a walk just like normal tomorrow and stay calm when you see another dog.

I hope your puppy perceived that you were protecting you and that no harm is done.

The leash is called a retractable leash. They're often called a "flexi lead" because of the most popular brand name. The other word you're looking for is "muzzle".

:hugs:


----------



## Samba (Sep 14, 2012)

Sorry to hear this happened. Definitely continue on with puppy school and socialization.

My dogs go to the off leash park on a regular basis. I sometimes keep them on leash, and other dogs will run up, and jump on them. There is sometimes mouthing, playing etc. but I have never experienced a fight there. Maybe the dogs are in a different state when they are off their own property and in a group.

I think the important thing is to not loose your cool. Yelling, screaming etc. is only going to escalate the situation. I can understand in your situation if these dogs were actually attacking your dog that you do what is needed to stop the situation, but the dogs really do pick up on your emotional state.

Hopefully you can move forward with the socialization with no ill effects on your pup. My parents dog was bitten hard by a german shepherd, luckily she didnt panic and the shep just walked away after the initial bite, but she was nervous of walking by that house for a few weeks. With a little work she ended up being fine, and her and the shep. became walking buddies.

Maybe if you see these dogs again you can ask the owner if the dogs can be introduced properly?


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank you ALL so much!!! Just wanted to let you guys know, Lou was totally fine immediately after the attack (when we got home) playful, sweet and took a long nap. I took how out to potty normal schedule and she seemed totally fine, but today she heard a dog bark and pulled me toward home, (didnt seem freaked out, just didnt wanted go home and be safe) I will wait a few days to introduce her to this supper mellow english lab, because my vet told me she is a baby, she has time to learn things including being socialized, he said: dont expect her to get it all figured out at 4 months of age, she is absolutely not an agressive dog, she wont ever be (he said) so dont worry, take your take you have months ahead of you to train her on everything, dont overhwhelm her,m enjoy having a puppy for a couple weeks. he actually acted a bit mean to me, like putting me in my place, telling me i was expecting to much out of a puppy. but anyways... This english lab is 100 lbs (huge head lol) but super sweet, I cant wait to introduce him to Lou, I just hope she doesnt freak out and run from him, but maybe if we take some time (in the fenced in dog park) and if approach the lab and show her he is friendly eventually she will calm down, she always chillaxes after few minutes when she is scared of something/someone once i approach them and show her its ok. but she is a bit jealous of me petting other dogs hehhehehe, when we were at pet smart , she barked a bit when i petted a dog (before the attack) but it wasnt an agressive bark, she was possibly worried about me, since she hasnt been introduced to dogs, she might have not known what could happen to me petting that dog.. anyways... the good thing is she is acting fine, not traumatized... (thank dear lord !!!!) and Im definitely thinking about going to the apt complex manager tomorrow, (they like me a lot) and tell her to send a letter to all apts about dog rules!! NO LONG/RETRACTABLE LEASHES AND MUZZLE FOR AGRESSIVE DOGS! and since the guy seemed genuinely sorry and i havent seen them around i may not report to animal control (i knew the guy before and also had met his 2 dogs and 1 layed on his back and i pet his tummy and the other just seemed a little hyper(the one that started the attack) The owner said that day that the 1 was very friendly like pathetic and the other one was a bit weird - Im giving him the benefit of the doubt that he has not experienced them attacking before and that he didnt know that dog was agrressive and would attack BUT if I see him with those dogs on a retractable leash again I will f-ing lose it. and report him !!!!!! grrrrrrr - Again thanks so much for the support, I am a very very very sensitive person and this trully hurt my heart, but Im starting to feel better, since Lou is the ultimate perfect dog, she is wonderful and has been fine... hopefully it will all work out. hugs to all - and as always: ANY and ALL info is always welcome


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

and yes I pretty much keep my cool and feel relaxed around Lou when outside, except if I feel we are in danger, but I still try to calm down for her sake.

thank yu


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

It's good to know that everything is working out well with the incident, the owner is sorry, and Lou seems to be fine.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

1 more thing, someone suggested i pick her up... LOL I tried but she is really big, like LONG. she is 4 and 1/2 months and 33 pounds, and she is bigger/longer than a cokerspaniel already, so it was hard to get her up at the time... Her dad is 90lbs.
So I dont know how long I will be able to carry her, so i will just kick the crap outta the dogs and try to pull her otta there I guess, any other suggestions other than carrying her? Mace? (couldnt i miss the attacker's and hit lou by accident? since the move around like crazy when attacking?) - any suggestions please? THANK YOU


----------



## taem (Mar 5, 2011)

tortoise said:


> *The best thing you can do for your puppy is to calm down.* She definitely knows when you are upset and it will stress her out.


Totally unrelated, but I wanted to comment, it amazes me how cued in poodles are to human emotion. (And speech -- I've always had a theory that poodles can discern a greater range of human speech, intonation, etc, than any other breed. But that's a separate issue.) I know this person, for whatever reason, she's terrified of the Apple Store. She thinks there's all sorts of radiation in there that will giver her cancer. And she's also a nervous wreck when it comes to spending a lot of money at once. I went in the Apple Store with her the other day and she was freaking, and my Sydney was so alarmed, she was looking all around, tail down, wondering where the threat was. Meanwhile her own dog, a lab, is just wagging his tail sniffing at everyone's hand in case they might have a treat, completely oblivious to his human's plight, just wandering around without a care as to where his human even is.

Lol I have such a low opinion of Labs. And also Irish Setters and Beagles and German Shorthaireds. I saw a German Shorthaired take a skydive off a cliff chasing a bird. I was like wtf??? My Syd won't so much as bump into furniture.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Lou said:


> any other suggestions other than carrying her? Mace? (couldnt i miss the attacker's and hit lou by accident? since the move around like crazy when attacking?) - any suggestions please? THANK YOU


Ya, Lou... A couple of links. One here to a long thread we had recently on dog attacks . . . and another here, from that thread, that IMO summed up yr options well. 

Oh, and the best solution suggested in this thread, by p/p, was to walk with a friend . . . if possible.


----------



## hilshaven (Sep 20, 2012)

I wondered about that happening with the mace too. My thoughts are if I see a dog come charging toward my dog in an aggressive manner I would spray. At least it would make me feel better having it with me....I definitely need the classes to help ME with the dog socialization process!


----------



## Dog catcher (May 27, 2012)

Lou said:


> 1 more thing, someone suggested i pick her up... LOL I tried but she is really big, like LONG. she is 4 and 1/2 months and 33 pounds, and she is bigger/longer than a cokerspaniel already, so it was hard to get her up at the time... Her dad is 90lbs.
> So I dont know how long I will be able to carry her, so i will just kick the crap outta the dogs and try to pull her otta there I guess, any other suggestions other than carrying her? Mace? (couldnt i miss the attacker's and hit lou by accident? since the move around like crazy when attacking?) - any suggestions please? THANK YOU


Wear steel toed boots otherwise you may break a toe or worse when kicking the $hit out of aggressive dogs. I avoid all little dogs as they seem to be more aggressive and since I always wear flip flops, kicking one, while it may be very satisfying, would possibly be painful.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I dont want to have a felony, so I gave up on any weapon idea but I WILL FIND SOMETHING!!! Like a solid hard wood walking stick - thick and heavy , I just dont wanna get sued etc with the mace or any weapon, if anyone will sue it will be me getting bitten trying to protect my dog. Im not stupid I wont try to fight a rottwhiler but maybe get diwn on my knees hide my dog under me and lean over covering her and protecting my own head too (if fleeing is not possible or something else) Aaaarrgh Im still so angry ar these evil irresponsible people !!!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I also heard Ceazer "the dog whisperer" say that once. I dont remember exactly, Im gonna look it up, but he said being in that position was safer rhan running, cause the dog will wanna chase u and want ti attack even more because of instinct, ya know? So getting down on the floor on that position may even discourage the dog to continue with the attack (not sure If I believe that or not, but I would cover my baby: Lou


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Also if Im with my hubby walking our dog (not very often unfortunately) I KNOW we are safe he killed a dog that attacked his dad if I remember correctly, he punched the dogs head with all he had (while dog was still biting) and killed it. My husband is a bug guy, he definitely l


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

I meant "big guy" not bug- i suck at typing on touch screen, I also meant to say my husband definitely looks scarier and is MUCH stronger than me , im wimpy. I wish we had more time to walk Lou together, hopefully soon


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Meg said:


> I'm so sorry to hear that your baby was attacked! It's extremely scary and if you do a quick scan on this forum, you'll find a lot of other members have gone through a dog attack and they can offer you support. My puppy (seven months old now) was attacked by a golden retriever at the dog park when he was five months old.
> 
> He didn't have any lasting physical damage but I know that he was much more timid around strange dogs immediatley following the attack. I have just made it my priority to be hyper-vigilant about my surroundings. If I get a bad feeling about any dog or person, I turn tail and seek out safe situations with similar energy dogs/people. I re-arrange my walking schedule to avoid loose cannons and large unstable groups.
> 
> ...


hi... thanks, I just wanted to let you all know, I told the apartment management today, the lady was totally on my side!! She said she actually thinks THERE IS rule for 6 FT leashes only! And she said I could have called the police, animal controlm Im totally in my right.

She said she will give the guy a call and request that he fixes this problem or he will be asked to move out. etc. I also asked her to tell the guy I dont wanna be mean and get him in touble I just want my puppy to be safe (cause the guy is big and scary I dont want him to be mad at me for reporting him to the manager, I want him to know the reasons why - safety of all )

Thanks again guys! Im starting to feel better, and in 1 week or 2 that sweet big lab will be back in town and I will introduce them to eachother at the fenced in dog park, in case Lou is scared at first just she can flee a bit. but Im confident she will see that he is a sweetie and warm up to him, my hopes is that they will become best friends.

I will post here afterwards... all the best to you all


----------



## MyMiles (Apr 21, 2012)

Lou said:


> I dont want to have a felony, so I gave up on any weapon idea but I WILL FIND SOMETHING!!! Like a solid hard wood walking stick - thick and heavy , I just dont wanna get sued etc with the mace or any weapon


I just went through the same dilemma. After a neighborhood dog went after Miles, I considered stun guns, mace, walking sticks, etc. I don't carry a stick because it's just too unwieldy for running. (Miles and I have taken up jogging to burn off more of his energy.) I good heavy walking stick does seem to be one of the best deterrent/weapons though. 
I looked into pepper spray- Mace brand makes one formulated for dogs called Muzzel - the normal strength is more dangerous for dogs.
I ended up buying Spray Shield, a concentrated citronella spray. It's a dog deterrent, but safe for use on animals. I don't know where you're located, but it's unlikely that there is a law against the use of this stuff. 
Stun guns and stronger mace were ruled out, not because I don't want to hurt an attacker, but because I don't want to accidentally injure my own dog. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

THANK YOU !!

Guys my puppy has been a little more skittish, jumpy, and sometimes barks at people outside,(since she was attacked by those 2 dogs) but once I talk with a sweet voice and I approach the person (leaving Lou a few feet behind with slack on the leash) she realizes that the person is not a threat and if the person gets down on the floor (like squats) Lou lets them pet her and wags her tail and gets very excited wanting to play. 

my question is: IS SHE READY TO BE INTRODUCED TO THAT HUGE ENGLISH LABRADOR I MENTIONED BEFORE? (THIS LAB IS SOOOOOOO FRIENDLY, HE DOES GET EXCITED THOUGH AND WILL APPROACH HER BUT NOT JUMP OR ANYTHING LIKE THAT, I THINKING OF DOING IT AT THE FENCED IN DOG PARK, SO IF LOU WANTS HER SPACE AND MOVE AWAY - SHE CAN..... AND KEEP THE LAB ON THE LEASH UNTIL LOU FEELS COMFORTABLE TO APPROACH HIM....

PLEASE ADVICE?? PLEASE PLEASE?


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Lou said:


> THANK YOU !!
> 
> Guys my puppy has been a little more skittish, jumpy, and sometimes barks at people outside,(since she was attacked by those 2 dogs) but once I talk with a sweet voice and I approach the person (leaving Lou a few feet behind with slack on the leash) she realizes that the person is not a threat and if the person gets down on the floor (like squats) Lou lets them pet her and wags her tail and gets very excited wanting to play.
> 
> ...


I would introduce her slowly, being close to let her know all is ok. Is there a meetup group of spoodles close to you? Sometimes they can work stuff out if they are with their own breed... You have to start getting her used to other dogs, and not letting her hold onto that fear...


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Keeping one dog on leash, while the other is loose may cause problems for the leashed dog, unless he's really laid back. They get nervous b/c they know they can't get away in case of emergency, which can cause leash reactivity.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Groop of spoodles? I didnt know about this... how/where could I search for it? Im in central Indiana. Thank you


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Lou said:


> Groop of spoodles? I didnt know about this... how/where could I search for it? Im in central Indiana. Thank you


I found my meet up group on Find Meetup groups near you - Meetup (hope it is ok to post a website). There are different groups all over the world, I would check there. The other thing I have seen is that people put an advert on Craigslist for breed specific meet ups. There is a boxer group here that is very active and they put the place and time in the pet section. However, I would try meetup.com first. 

I wish I could wiggle my nose and bring you down here, we have 90 some-odd members of the one in Austin and we do stuff weekly. Last week it was hiking, I think this week is just a play date. 

Is your fur-baby doing any better today?


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> I found my meet up group on Find Meetup groups near you - Meetup (hope it is ok to post a website). There are different groups all over the world, I would check there. The other thing I have seen is that people put an advert on Craigslist for breed specific meet ups. There is a boxer group here that is very active and they put the place and time in the pet section. However, I would try meetup.com first.
> 
> I wish I could wiggle my nose and bring you down here, we have 90 some-odd members of the one in Austin and we do stuff weekly. Last week it was hiking, I think this week is just a play date.
> 
> Is your fur-baby doing any better today?


sweetheartsrodeo, you are indeed a sweetheart! thanks so much for your message, so nice! I will look for groups there  Thanks for asking about Lou! baby Lou and I went for an "excercise" today, we sat outside in the sun, on the grass while a friend worked on his vehicle, and everyime she layed her head down on the floor (laying down) calm, I gave her cheese !!! :-D she started figuring it out and laying her head on my leg and calming down to get cheese ehhehehe , noises made her sit up and tense up a bit but then i said : "its ok" , "lay down" (she knows that command) and she was ok, and after a while some noises didnt bother her because of the thought of cheese hahahahaha we spent a while out there, then she went to her potty place and we came home  I will do that often, do you think its a good idea? I think it is...  Thank you!


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

wanted to post a picture of how big she is getting - 5 months old today!


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Oh how wonderful! I am so glad! The awesome power of cheese  LOL works with Remi too... Another goodie he will do anything for are very small training treats from Petsmart- they are a heart shape piece of beef substance... (not healthy I am sure), but it is a little easier than cheese, and loved just as much!
Yay I am so glad all is getting better! Still keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Russell (Oct 8, 2012)

A shocking, horrible and very frightening situation.....we have the same idiots here in the UK who have aggressive dogs and do not care if they attack other peoples animals. It makes me sick. We have had a similar situation when our italian greyhound was a puppy, she was attacked and her leg got broken, it was horrific and scared half to death my daughter who was at the time only a toddler was also very upset by the situation. I think all dog owners should have to have a license and insurance. Lots of people here in the UK have dogs as a status symbol
Strict licensing laws is the only way forward. This is the policy in most European countries. Except the UK where an idiot can own a dangerous or aggressive dog.

I am so glad you or your dog were not seriously hurt.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

sweetheartsrodeo said:


> Oh how wonderful! I am so glad! The awesome power of cheese  LOL works with Remi too... Another goodie he will do anything for are very small training treats from Petsmart- they are a heart shape piece of beef substance... (not healthy I am sure), but it is a little easier than cheese, and loved just as much!
> Yay I am so glad all is getting better! Still keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers.


Thanks soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much sweetheartsrodeo!!!!!! <3 I tried some treats she doesnt care for them, she doesnt care much for almost any food, just cheese..LOL Oh and if I mix beef/chicken canned food to the kibble, she likes that canned food too.
All the best to you and yours !


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Russell said:


> A shocking, horrible and very frightening situation.....we have the same idiots here in the UK who have aggressive dogs and do not care if they attack other peoples animals. It makes me sick. We have had a similar situation when our italian greyhound was a puppy, she was attacked and her leg got broken, it was horrific and scared half to death my daughter who was at the time only a toddler was also very upset by the situation. I think all dog owners should have to have a license and insurance. Lots of people here in the UK have dogs as a status symbol
> Strict licensing laws is the only way forward. This is the policy in most European countries. Except the UK where an idiot can own a dangerous or aggressive dog.
> 
> I am so glad you or your dog were not seriously hurt.


Russell, Thank you very much. Im so sorry about what happened to you guys and your puppy... I hope everything is great now... I totally understand that anger and frustration toward irresponsible evil selfish people.... (lets try and have a big hard wood stick with us on walk, to beat the **&^%# outta those dogs and maybe the owner too!!!!!!) all the best to you and yours


----------



## sweetheartsrodeo (Sep 19, 2012)

Lou said:


> (lets try and have a big hard wood stick with us on walk, to beat the **&^%# outta those dogs and maybe the owner too!!!!!!) all the best to you and yours


Sometimes the owner is the biggest problem


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

Guys, flexis can be used responsibly. Obviously not for every dog, every situation and every human. If your dog can heel by your side off leash, then the leash really become superflous anyways. Leashes, in my opinion, shouldn't be used to control or communicate, just as an extra safety precaution. For dogs who attack other dogs, the flexi is just part of the problem. It could also have happened if someone dropped their standard six foot leash and the dog was reactive. Flexis can also be good for tethering to you in the house if you don't want the dog directly on your heels but don't want to be tripping over a leash either. You can also use to when gauging your dog's off leash reliability.

Dogs should be taught to walk well on a standard leash before every attempting a flexi. They have different feels and uses. 

I guess I'm here to defend flexis in SOME hands. I'm an animal trainer and have done all this training so maybe I'm not really the norm but they're a leash and can be misused or used responsibly. 

No one else uses them responsibly? Sweetheart is right, sometimes the owner is the biggest problem.

Lou, how is Lou doing? Is he back from board and train yet?


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Msminnamouse, I appreciate your input... But I'm never gonna be in favor of these "flexis". Dogs should be within 6 FT from owners most of the time, except " off leash fun times at parks" where everyone is aware and agrees on any risks, etc.... I dont wanna be scared anymore! Seeing a dog that is that far from the owner on a flexi and all the owner can do is Stop the dog... you cant Retract the dog! Unless the dogs walks back, then you can lock again, its just not safe.... With Lou I have her right next to my right leg while walking and when she is wandering to go potty I have the leash wrapped around my hand twice and tightly! I know people are scared of her sometimes even though she is a teddy bear, I dont want them to feel scared/unsafe so I grab Lou sometimes by the collar when someone wants to walk near as a courtesy to the people (while she wags tail and smiles) but in the end of the day they are animals, even if we love them like children! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Oh thanks for asking about Lou, I couldnt read your post while typing here (iphone) forgot to answer lol
Im at an airport now will pick her up within the next 4 hours if i dont have any more delays lol
I CANT WAIT!!!!! i dont ever wanna be apart again lol... My heart hurts i miss her so bad  I will post pictures when she is back home with us 
Thanks again


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Lou is back!!! She is no longer afraid of dogs!! At all!! Played in groups of many dogs and trainer said she is NOT afraid of dogs YAY!!!!! She also greets everyone (so far) without jumping and she seems happy to be home, im so glad to have her back, even more obedient and long long hair LOL she looks funny her head looks huge haha


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

Yay! Welcome home Lou!!!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

I am so glad that Lou is no longer afraid of dogs and she is back home with you. Normally I feel the owner and dog should train together but it sounds like you are very happy with the work they did with Lou. Are you thinking about taking any classes with Lou? She sounds smart and I bet you would both enjoy them. I look on my classes as date night with Swizzle.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Welcome home Lou! I love her long fluffy coat of course! Just me & my love of soft, fluffy, poodle hair!
Is She being a 'good girl'? What new things did she learn?


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Good to hear Lou is home, happy and has got over her fears!


----------



## Abbe gails Mom (Nov 8, 2012)

Well here goes, I know that what I am about to say is going to get me in hot water with the PF.but sorry , I have to say it. I do not walk my dogs, I have a huge back yard, however i do know 3 people who walked there dogs, 2 dogs have been killed by other dogs while being walked . Now, im from the old school, you hurt one of my dogs im going to hurt you. You will pay, might just be with MONEY, but you will pay. So, when you take youe sweet poodles, or any other dog out for a walk, why are you not takeing something to protect your animal with,?A huge stick, led pip , whatever. This way , if a dog comes running out to hurt your dog, tell the owner ( if there out there with there dog, 1 time , KEEP BACK, I WILL PROTECT MY DOG AND MY SELF !!!! I would never want to hurt another animal, but I will be damed in h---, if im going to let one of mine get hurt.Dont mean to upset any one, just dont understand. So happy that Lou was not hurt, or killed.


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I also do not walk my dogs. We used to but after large dogs lunging at them, snapping at us and scaring the heck out of us on numerous occasions we moved to a new home with a fenced in backyard so our dogs could play and run in peace. I also never let them out alone. I am always with them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

Abbé Gail's Mom your statement should not put you in hot water with anyone. You have a large yard where your dog can get exercise and other dogs have been attacked in your area. With a toy you have to be so careful as even a friendly dog can be a risk so I understand your caution. I do walk my dog but most do not in my neighborhood so I do not have to worry about aggressive dogs. We also drive to a rails to trails walkway where usually it is just bicycles, roller skaters and walkers with very few dogs. Unfortunately there are too many irresponsible owners and we all need to be prepared to protect our dogs. I am thinking of carrying an umbrella. Just opening it could scare a dog off and it could act as a club as well as an umbrella. I have a large yard but Swizzle is never lose in the yard as I worry about hawks, coyotes ect.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

CT thanks! We've taken classes together, she graduated intermediate class before the board and train place, and also a couple private trainer classes. I thought the 3 group play time with other dogs every day was going to be the best for her!  
Lou also learned 22 commands from me before any professional training. And the training will continue daily  i love it! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## gharrissc (Jun 12, 2012)

Looks like she's on the right path.


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

This thread has got me thinking about what to prepare for if I had to walk my dog. We live in the country with lots of space to play and explore so I am lucky that he gets lots of exercise at home. I will be like Abbe Gail's Mom and protect at all cost. I have a dressage whip here. Its about 3 1/2 ft long and capable of doing allot of damage. It really hurts. I always had it with me when out riding to protect my horse from strange dogs attacking. Worked like a charm then and I think I may have a new use for it now, if need be.


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

retractable leashes should be outlawed! they serve no purpose! I am glad Lou is ok - she is such a sweet dog! just love her!


----------



## Pluto (Jul 8, 2012)

Regarding the flexies, I used to use on for my dogs that were never really 100% reliable off leash so they could range away from me in open spaces without the risk of them going off after a small animal. 

A long line is safer, but not as easy to handle. Flexies can do a lot of damage if not closely watched because they can wrap around legs and tend to be a narrow cord that will burn or cut. A long line never just retracts leading to rope burns and can safely be dropped without the danger of it retracting and slamming into the dog or dragging behind it scaring it. Additionally, the long line can be utilized with slack in the line, reinforcing offleash skills rather then “pulling” against a pressure.

Flexies like longlines have a place. Not everyone has a safe fenced area for their dog to get exercise, and some breeds are never truly 100% reliable off leash. But neither of them is really appropriate for a typical urban or suburban walk and the dog should be watched and supervised.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I have two flexis - the tape ones not the cords. I bought them when a friend was caring for my dogs, and was too nervous to let them off leash out along the fields by the river. I also use one on my neighbour's terrier when the rabbits are thick on the ground, as her recall vanishes completely when a rabbit comes into sight. I think of them as an adjustable long line - set the appropriate length, and if necessary use your other hand to shorten the lead before retracting it. I don't think I would ever use one with a large dog or puller though - far too risky.


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Thank u so much Pamela! Thanks everybody for the support and info/replies (From me and Lou)  she is about fall asleep to an afternoon nap , just love to hear her quiet breathing as she falls asleep <3


----------



## pinkteaji (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm so sorry for what happened. I'm usually a reserved person but if that happened to my boy I would have gone crazy on that person. That's seriously not cool. If you know you have aggressive dogs, you sjould have them on short leashes. That person is very irresponsible and not a good example for their child. 

For your sweet baby, (I'm not dog expert) I think the best way to reintroduce dogs is setting up a one on one play date in a controlled environment with a very calm dog that you are familiar or know personally. And then slowly increase the number of dogs in play dates if your dog responds well. Sorry about what happened to you and your poodle baby  


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

